# pregnancy and bowel pains



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi everybody....i'm having a curious question for you....I'm wondering....sometimes due to my ibs I have very bad pains in the abdomen.....so I always think....what happened if I was pregnant????So my question is....how can you do if you are pregnant and you have bad pains in the abdomen due to bowels? I usually massage it...but if you are pregnant....how can you understand if the pain is for the bowel or if from the uterus or baby?I hope to have an answer on this since everytime i have pain I'm thinking on the pregnancy....maybe with these bad pains i can never bear a pregnancy....and I would like to have a baby sooner or later but i'm so scared of these pains....Thanks in advance for your reply....please help...


----------



## steph3g (Feb 25, 2002)

I haven't yet been officialy diagnosed with Ibsbut I have had 3 kids. When I had baby or uterine pain it was always along with tightening of the uterus which you can feel your stomach get rock hard this happened to me as early as my fourth month. Also as the baby begins to grow the muscles and ligaments in your sides will hurt when standing up quickly and with sex.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I just had my second son eight weeks ago, and I don't know how to explain it but you can tell the difference. Abdominal pain is located in a different place and after your so used to pain from Ibs you can just tell the difference. Again I really don't know how to explain it besides you can tell the difference.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm only about 3 months pregnant..and Anna is right the pain is in a different place with IBS and feels very different from the infrequent intense spasms associated with pregnancy which my doc says are normal..much like period pain if you ever got that.


----------

